# Αντί γλωσσικής αστυνομίας τηλεφωνική γραμμή βοήθειας!



## Earion (Aug 24, 2010)

ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ • Κόσμος • Παρασκευή 20 Αυγούστου 2010 Βραζιλία

*«Για πορτογαλικά, αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας»
Γραμμή «φιλολογικής υποστήριξης» καθιερώνεται στη Βραζιλία όπου τα γλωσσικά λάθη είναι κανόνας​*
ΡΙΟ ΝΤΕ ΤΖΑΝΕΪΡΟ -- Μια ασυνήθιστη τηλεφωνική γραμμή «άμεσης βοήθειας» εγκαινίασε ο δήμος του Ρίο ντε Τζανέιρο στη Βραζιλία. Στην άλλη άκρη του ακουστικού βρίσκονται έγκυροι και υπομονετικοί φιλόλογοι έτοιμοι να απαντήσουν σε όλες τις απορίες που μπορεί να έχουν οι «κοινοί θνητοί» ως προς τη σωστή χρήση της γλώσσας.

Η πρωτοβουλία ελήφθη διότι είναι κοινή η διαπίστωση ότι πολλοί Βραζιλιάνοι κάνουν καθημερινά μικρά ή μεγάλα λάθη τόσο στον προφορικό όσο και στον γραπτό λόγο, ιδίως μάλιστα όταν συνδιαλέγονται στην επικοινωνιακή αρένα των μέσων ενημέρωσης. Και μάλιστα ο... «αρχηγός» των προβληματικών ομιλητών της γλώσσας δεν είναι άλλος από τον ίδιο τον πρόεδρο της χώρας, τον Ιγνάσιο Λούλα ντα Σίλβα. Τα γραμματικά και τα συντακτικά, ενίοτε δε και τα νοηματικά λάθη του προέδρου, θεωρούνται δεδομένα. Και κάθε φορά που προστίθεται ένα νέο γλωσσικό «μαργαριτάρι» στη συλλογή του, διαδίδεται με ταχύτητα αστραπής.

Γέννημα-θρέμμα της εργατικής τάξης, βιοπαλαιστής εξ απαλών ονύχων, ο κ. Λούλα έφθασε σε ηλικία δέκα ετών για να μάθει γραφή και ανάγνωση. Κατόρθωσε να κατακτήσει την κορυφή της πολιτικής χωρίς ποτέ να ολοκληρώσει τη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση. «Σχολείο για μένα ήταν ο συνδικαλισμός και ο αγώνας για τα δικαιώματα των φτωχών» έχει πει. Μερικοί θεωρούν απαράδεκτο το γεγονός ότι ένας αρχηγός κράτους κάνει τόσα λάθη στις ομιλίες του. Αλλοι όμως είναι υπερήφανοι ακριβώς γιατί ένας πρώην εργάτης αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίας, παρά το χαμηλό εκπαιδευτικό του υπόβαθρο, ασκεί με επιτυχία τα καθήκοντά του, επανεκλέγεται ως αδιαφιλονίκητος αρχηγός του Κόμματος των Εργατών και παραμένει δημοφιλής.

Το φαινόμενο της ελλιπούς γνώσης και της λανθασμένης χρήσης της πορτογαλικής γλώσσας πλήττει μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού της Βραζιλίας. Το Ρίο ντε Τζανέιρο αποφάσισε ότι το πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να λυθεί, μεταξύ άλλων, και με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή «φιλολογικής» υποστήριξης. Η γραμμή λειτουργεί 12 ώρες την ημέρα από Δευτέρα ως Παρασκευή. Τα περισσότερα ερωτήματα στα οποία καλούνται να απαντήσουν οι φιλόλογοι αφορούν την ορθογραφία των λέξεων, το ακριβές νόημά τους, την ετυμολογία τους και τους κανόνες του συντακτικού.

Η καταπολέμηση του αναλφαβητισμού και η βελτίωση του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος κατέχουν υψηλή θέση στην ατζέντα της προεδρίας Λούλα. Τα τελευταία χρόνια ο προϋπολογισμός του υπουργείου Παιδείας αυξάνεται σταθερά.​

Εκείνο το "εξ απαλών ονύχων" κολλητά στο "βιοπαλαιστής" μου φαίνεται κάπως σαν βεβιασμένη απόπειρα λεκτικής επίδειξης. "Από τα μικράτα του" ίσως;


----------



## sarant (Aug 24, 2010)

Το "βιοπαλαίστρια εξ απαλών ονύχων" πάντως το έχει γράψει ο Παπαδιαμάντης για μια "πτωχή κόρη" (Όχι, δεν την έλεγαν Λούλα!)


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Φαίνεται πάντως ότι ο Λούλα έχει γενικότερο ταλέντο στις γκάφες, όχι μόνο στα γλωσσικά λάθη. Π.χ. από κάποιον σχολιαστή που δεν πρέπει να ανήκει στους φίλους του προέδρου:

[...] Lula’s gaffes are so frequent Brazilians have a name for them: pearls. Here are some especially memorable examples: -- “My mother was a woman who was born illiterate.” -- “Reading is like having a treadmill at home. At first we feel lazy to start the walk, but once we get the hang of it, we don’t want to stop.” -- “The head has this shape for the ideas to circulate.” -- “Those who arrive at Windhoek don’t feel like they’re in Africa,” referring to the capital of Namibia. “Few cities are so clean and beautiful.”

Until recently, these pearls escaped the attention of the international media, though that’s likely to change after last week’s episode.

At a March 26 press conference in Brasilia with Britain’s Prime Minister Gordon Brown, Lula said the global financial crisis was “caused and encouraged by the irrational behavior of white people with blue eyes, who before the crisis appeared to know everything but are now showing that they know nothing.” [...]​
Μμμ, η μητέρα του ήταν αγράμματη εξ απαλών ονύχων από τα γεννοφάσκια της.


----------

